# Impossible de modifier disque de démarrage 10.14.4



## Joh9 (27 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows 10 64 bits sur un SSD externe (relié à mon mac par un connecteur Sata -> USB-C directement). Mon mac est un macbook pro 2016 avec OS X à jour. Je suis passé par Bootcamp et ait collé dans la racine de la partition Windows le dossier "WindowsSupport" de manière à pouvoir - théoriquement - démarrer sur ce disque (et de manière à ce qu'il soit reconnu).

Dans les faits, je rencontre ce message d'erreur :
https://i.ibb.co/1rWWyqR/Capture-d-e-cran-2019-05-27-a-12-07-30.png

Ma configuration est la suivante :
https://i.ibb.co/m454NmQ/Capture-d-e-cran-2019-05-27-a-12-08-16.png

Savez-vous comment m'aider ?

En vous souhaitant une très bonne journée !


----------



## edenpulse (27 Mai 2019)

Non ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça. Il ne suffit pas qu'il y ai le dossier WindowsSupport à la racine pour que magiquement le disque devienne bootable.
Comment as-tu installer Windows sur ce disque externe? simplement utiliser bootcamp devrait suffire. Puis au démarrage, tu appuyes sur la touche ALT, et le disque Windows devrait apparaitre.


----------



## litobar71 (28 Mai 2019)

salut,

je n'utilise pas windows mais je crois que le média externe doit être connecté via Thunderbolt après avoir suivi une procédure particulière expliquée ici:
Installation de Windows 10 1803


----------



## Joh9 (28 Mai 2019)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses.

C'est un SSD avec Windows que j'ai récupéré sur un PC dont la carte mère a grillé. Si je connecte le disque dur à la carte mère d'un PC, Windows fonctionne très bien. Autrement dit je ne l'ai pas installé en utilisant Boot Camp, j'aurais dû me douter que coller le dossier _Windows Support _ne faisait pas tout sur Mac. J'ai testé _alt_ au démarrage sur Mac, le disque n'est pas reconnu comme bootable. Pourtant, il apparaît bien dans les réglages du disque de démarrage (cf. ici).

Y a t-il une astuce à suivre pour le rendre également bootable sur Mac sans avoir à tout formater / réinstaller / etc. ?

La difficulté supplémentaire c'est que j'ai déjà essayé de formater un autre SSD, cette fois-ci en passant par Boot Camp, en suivant cette procédure. Ça n'a malheureusement pas marché car la version gratuite de WinToUSB ne permet pas visiblement d'installer le dernier ISO de Windows. Si vous avez une autre solution de contournement, je suis preneur. 

Merci !


----------



## edenpulse (29 Mai 2019)

Le disque avec Windows c'est pas installé en UEFI, mais en mode "mbr" qui ne permet pas de démarrer en externe depuis un mac. Pas d'autres solutions que de réinstaller.


----------



## Joh9 (7 Juin 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Le disque avec Windows c'est pas installé en UEFI, mais en mode "mbr" qui ne permet pas de démarrer en externe depuis un mac. Pas d'autres solutions que de réinstaller.



Merci, c'est noté !

Comment puis-je faire alors pour installer Windows 10 sur un SSD externe relié en USB 3 (sans Thunderbolt) avec la possibilité de booter dessus depuis mon mac ? J'ai déjà testé plusieurs tutoriels, celui qui s'en approchait le plus n'a pas abouti car il faut une licence payante de WinToUSB pour finaliser le tuto avec le dernier ISO de Windows disponible sur le site de Microsoft...


----------

